# help! fundraiser going on for a cintiq tablet



## Shintaurashima (Nov 24, 2009)

I am making a fundraiser to help get a cintiq tablet for making more profesional looking art... try making good art on a track pad.
I am just asking for a small donation... in exchange for some original art handmade by me.
donate at a friend's page http://www.myspace.com/lidokun (don't add him unless you are a cute girl -_- he is looking for a gf lol)


----------



## Russ (Nov 24, 2009)

You know, it would help your cause if you linked/showed how your art looks. Stickfigures can be just as much "original art" as anything.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 24, 2009)

O HAY. I need a cintiq, too.
And I'm poor as shit.
Now give me $2000. I can make u a personal badge. LOLOL.


----------



## ZhivagoD (Nov 24, 2009)

I draw all my stuff with a used, $100 4x5 wacom pad. And I draw just fine, if I do say so myself.

Wacom Graphire (The one I have) : http://www.amazon.com/Wacom-Graphir...3?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1259096826&sr=1-3

Wacom Intuos: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0KWDNR29CZBWTVK1WQKF

Wacom Bamboo: http://www.amazon.com/Bamboo-Small-...4?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1259096676&sr=1-4

Also, I do not believe this is a rant, nor a rave. EDIT: Oh wait, it got moved. Teehee.


----------



## Shintaurashima (Nov 24, 2009)

http://shugokunisaki.deviantart.com/
This is my gallery.


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 24, 2009)

So... you're asking for donations for a top-of-the-line Wacom Cintiq? Let's be serious here; a Cintiq costs upwards of $2000 USD. Do you really expect to get enough in donations to buy that? A baseline Bamboo or Graphire, I can see. But the top tier equipment? Do you even _need_ a Cintiq?


----------



## Shintaurashima (Nov 24, 2009)

I need it also for a new job I am getting... I am to design jewlry designs and I need good equipment to do all the details... my first awesome gig! ^_^


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 24, 2009)

Shintaurashima said:


> I need it also for a new job I am getting... I am to design jewlry designs and I need good equipment to do all the details... my first awesome gig! ^_^



Congrats on the job, but you can do the exact same job with a Graphire. Top tier equipment=/=better work.


----------



## Shintaurashima (Nov 24, 2009)

yeah... *sight* well if you say so but you can still donate though... since I need the money to buy a tablet lol


----------



## Ladyfaegassr (Nov 24, 2009)

I hate to say it, but buying a more expensive tablet won't give you more skillz XD. I'd suggest maybe aiming for a Bamboo pen and touch? It's only $99+


----------



## Shintaurashima (Nov 25, 2009)

yeah.. but as I said... I need money... anyone care to pitch in a dollar? lol


----------



## FluffMouse (Nov 25, 2009)

Serious? o__o

Keep working on gathering fans of your work,
then ask THEM.. not random people who don't even know you.


----------



## Shintaurashima (Nov 27, 2009)

yeah... but I need a tablet T_T it hurts my fingers drawing on a touch pad T_T


----------



## Ratte (Nov 27, 2009)

Do commissions.

/thread


----------

